# FBAR needed if no Tax Return?



## ontta (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi All,

I am a UK and US citizen, (UK resident). Normally I file US tax returns as well as UK ones, however in the last year (2015) I did not earn over the threshold requiring me to file a return.

I did however have over the amount in my accounts normally required to complete the FBAR.

If I didn't have to file a tax return, do I still have to file an FBAR? Or are these completely separate?

Thanks for your help!
Ontta


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

They are completely separate requirements. So yes, you have to file an FBAR even if you didn't have to file a tax return. (The other FATCA forms that normally are filed with the tax return, however, are not required if you don't have to file a return. Like forms 8865 or 8966.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ontta (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you Bev, much appreciated.


----------

